# [SOLVED] upgrade i5 2430m to i7 2630qm possible?



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi guys.

I'm heavily considering the possibility to upgrade my Samsung RC530 Intel® Core™ i5-2430M CPU to a Intel® Core™ i7-2630QM... According to intel website all seems good and upgradeable.. What i wonder is if by any chance i could be limited by the board. Do you guys think this is possible/doable?

ARK | Compare Intel® Products

Thanks in advance.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: upgrade i5 2430m to i7 2630qm possible?*

Hi I'am a little pushed for time but there is a version running the I7 see here https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=+...s=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a you might need to dig a little further just to be sure


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: upgrade i5 2430m to i7 2630qm possible?*

I think you might be right, according to the specs, the board is the same. I was just looking for some re-ensuring confirmation..
Processore Intel Core i7 2670QM (2,20Ghz) - Ram 8Gb DDr3 - Hard Disk 1Tb -Scheda Video *Nvidia GeForce GT 540M 2Gb gDDr3 *- Display 15,6"" HD LED -Masterizzatore DVD - webcam HD - Wifi 802.11bgn - Bluetooth 3.0 - 4x USB 2.0 Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit"

Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: upgrade i5 2430m to i7 2630qm possible?*

It looked darn close to me


----------

